
VCs Congratulating Themselves - philshem
https://twitter.com/vcbrags
======
celticninja
the lack of self awareness is astounding. the guy bigging himself up for
leaving a 200% tip is one of the worst. do something good to do something
good, not to brag about it on twitter. but the guy suggesting it was VCs who
were raising the alarm about the pandemic is the grade A idiot.

------
Antoninus
oof.

